# Canon gets 4 Eisa Awards



## xps (Aug 15, 2016)

Read on: https://www.eisa.eu/awards/photography.html

"EUROPEAN PROFESSIONAL DSLR LENS 2016-2017
Canon EF 35mm F1.4L II USM
EUROPEAN DSLR CAMERA 2016-2017
Canon EOS 80D
EUROPEAN PROFESSIONAL DSLR CAMERA 2016-2017
Canon EOS-1D X Mark II
EUROPEAN PHOTO PRINTER 2016-2017
Canon imagePROGRAF PRO-1000"


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2016)

Congrats Canon!


----------



## xps (Aug 15, 2016)

Seems that Canon gear is not as oldfashioned and out of date as competitors would like to make us believe...


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2016)

I totally agree with you.


----------



## PeterAlex7 (Aug 15, 2016)

As always


----------

